# Filling Water Tanks



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Being a new boy I'm looking for some advise on topping up my water tank went It's not impossible to reach a tap by hose.

When I used to caravan we used an aqua-roll and connected it to a pump
which operated when you turned the tap on.

Could you let me know how you fill your tank
Thanks
Wayne


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Fill mine with a hose if in reach of a tap, othrewise I have a 25 ltr plastic water container which I fill and transport to the van on a tolley and I have a submersible pump and a 12 volt socket adjacent to the water filler cap.
You are likely to get all sorts of anwers " no one size fits all"
I have friends who simply fill from a watering can and fill the watering can whenever they are "passing" the tap or when they feel like a walk etc.
Regards, Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Phanny55 said:


> Being a new boy I'm looking for some advise on topping up my water tank went It's not impossible to reach a tap by hose.
> 
> When I used to caravan we used an aqua-roll and connected it to a pump
> which operated when you turned the tap on.
> ...


Hi Wayne,

I don't bother with the aquaroll and pump. They went with the caravan.

If you look through the >>Search Results<< in Motorhome Chitchat, you'll find many ideas and options. A long hose and lots of different connections is our method, and we've managed so far.

Good reading,oh, and welcome to the forums. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Most members will tell you to purchase a watering can with a curved spout.

You could always use your aquaroll ith a pump to fill your tank

It is a sociable thing to do.
When on site and go to the loo take said can with you.
Personally I have never had the need. Just drive to the site tap and fill up prior to leaving.
But it depends on usage and size of tank.

dave p


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

I treated myself to three lay-flat blue hoses which are easy to carry. Total length coupled together with the fittings supplied is 60 metres. I have never been too far from a tap since I purchased these. One of the hoses is mounted on the inside of a locker door so it is very easy to wind up after use.
rogeramdveronica


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have actually 100 mtrs of the flat tri core hose, they take very little room and up to now I have not been further away than that from a tap, although it is extremely rare that we need to refill.

But Don't forget you will usually have much more water storage than on a caravan so you need to top up less.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


Watering can I need the exersize


norm


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

1. Use aquaroll with submersible pump when away from tap, 
2. flat hose when long distance from tap and 
3. coiled hose when close by a tap and I can't be bothered with all the hassle of a flat hose.

Tony


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

I use one of those collapsible 5ltr plastic water containers modified with a piece of short plastic rigid pipe screwed into the cap and I can force the water in a few seconds and no spillage.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I have 150 mete.......No!, seriously....I use a collapsible bucket, in fact I have used it once in 2 years. A 10 meter hose has always been more than ample. :wink:


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

We have 25 metres of hose pipe (normal garden type from poundstretcher), we dont drink from the van water tank anyway so it seems ok. I have 1 short length, about 5 metres which I use when we stop to get water and the longer length can be joined to the shorter hose to give quite a bit of length. If it still doesnt reach then I fill the tank with a portable can with a hose attached on the spout so no spillage. We rarely do this though as we often move the van everyday so just empty the waste and fill the tank before returning to the pitch. 

Maybe I will get SWMBO to get me one of these flat hoses on a reel for my Birthday :lol: :lol: 

Ian


----------

